
Serologic tests that could reveal full scope of coronavirus outbreak - ash
https://www.statnews.com/2020/03/11/cdc-developing-serologic-tests-that-could-reveal-full-scope-of-u-s-coronavirus-outbreak/
======
ash
Serological test would reveal how many people got the infection, with no or
mild symptoms. Or those who had the infection in the past.

Current testing approach doesn't reveal those cases.

